# download a manual



## TylerT (Jan 30, 2013)

were is a good place to download a manual looking for one for a 300ex


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Look at the manuals section of MIMB. Pay to subscribe and have access to all of them..

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php


----------

